
How Many Open Source Foundations Do We Need? - gorglax
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2011/09/how-many-open-source-foundations-do-we-need/index.htm
======
bdfh42
Apparently the answer was - as many as are needed. Just why did the author
write this - and why did it get posted here?

Am I missing something profound?

~~~
Powerscroft
Obviously hinting at something. Author is ex-Sun, disgruntled with Oracle.
Oracle has been offering some open soruce stuff to foundations. Someone who
knows more than me could probably elaborate.

